# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1990s >  ΠΕΣΔ  MR Ελλάς 1998 (10 Μαϊου ,Novotel)

## Polyneikos

Ένας πολύ καλός αγώνας της ΠΕΣΔ, με στην συμμετοχή γνωστων αθλητών, το Mr Ελλάς της ΠΕΣΔ, το 1998,
Βαγγέλης Φύτρος, Παναγιώτης Σιώτης ,Νίκος Σιγάλας, Μπάμπης Σαρακίνης,Τριαντάφυλλος Μαραγκός, Πασχάλης Τσιρνιοβίτης, Φίλιππα Μαντζουράνη ήταν μερικοί από αυτους.
Γενικος Νικητής ο *Βαγγέλης Φύτρος

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο το πρωταθλημα











Αυτη η φωτογραφία ειναι από τις καλύτερες, δεν την "χορταίνω"
*Σιώτης - Σιγάλας - Φυτρος για τον Γενικο Τίτλο


*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ευθύμης Χατζηπόπης,Βαγγέλης Φύτρος , Τριαντάφυλλος Μαραγγός, Πασχάλης Τσιρνιοβίτης, σε μια κατηγορία φωτιά, αλλά με τον Φύτρο να έχει ξεφύγει!

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

O Bαγγέλης είχε κερδίσει το παγκόσμιο την προηγούμενη χρονιά και ήταν στο απόγειο της δόξας του.

----------

